
Breakout List – A list of the fastest growing startups - gilles_bertaux
http://www.breakoutlist.com/
======
hanley
Abbreviating San Francisco to SF is understandable, but I wasn't sure if PA
meant Pennsylvania or Palo Alto.

------
eric_khun
Like the idea. Maybe you could add some international startups?

